# Anyone watch Unstable?



## lupinfarm (Dec 3, 2009)

It's on CMT, about a prof. hunter/jumper stable in Ontario Canada. 

I didn't think I had CMT, but apparently I do


----------



## cw (Dec 3, 2009)

we aint got cmt


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 3, 2009)

Is there no CMT in the us at all? Hmm..


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 4, 2009)

I get CMT on satelittle and watch the music videos...LOL but I never saw the horse show you are talking about.   I have watched some of the trainer shows and reining shows.


----------



## LauraM (Dec 4, 2009)

I've got several friends in Canada, and I've heard about it.  I don't think it's broadcast here in the states.  I do have one US friend who says she watches it online, so that also makes me think it's not broadcast here.


----------



## Stauffer (Dec 4, 2009)

we have CMT...but we don't get Unstable on it...I think it is on CMT Canada only....so..yeah..I watch it online. 

I hate to say it, but I'm addicted! haha

you can watch episodes online here: http://www.cmt.ca/unstable/


----------



## lupinfarm (Dec 4, 2009)

Haha I know it's awesome! .. Reminds me so much of showing and being a barn brat. I didn't think we got CMT on our satellite but I found it last night.


----------



## Chickerdoodle13 (Dec 4, 2009)

We have CMT at home, but I don't get that channel when I'm at school. I haven't heard of the show though.


----------

